# Kenyi, Yellow tail acei or Hybrid?



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

I am almost complete with the identification process thanks to many of you for helping :thumb: 
I have 18 out of 20 fish in my tank Identified. I have 1 that I am not certain if it is a Kenyi, Yellow tail acei or perhaps a hybrid of the 2. Here is a ---> PIC <--- Finally I have this guy that I am just oblivious to what he could be, I checked the Genus chart for Africans on this site and could not find anything similiar. Unidentified


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: looks like a type of zebra. i am thinking a Ps. Zebra red top. maybe a female? :fish:


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it just me or is that the same pic?


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: Snakes to Cichs- yes they are the same picture :fish:


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry I messed up on the 2nd link, Here is the other Unidentified fish Correct Link


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Some type of Protomelas taeniolatus.

You might want a confirmation on the Tilapia buttekoferi. If it is, you'll want it gone before it kills everything.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Some type of Protomelas taeniolatus.
> 
> You might want a confirmation on the Tilapia buttekoferi. If it is, you'll want it gone before it kills everything.


I asure you the tilapia buttekoferi is a positive Identification and he is doing just fine. There is a big misconseption that they will kill everything in the tank, Just because a few people had some bad experiences does not mean others will share this. If we could please keep the post centered on the 2 fish at hand as the others are all positive ID's. Thank you for the ID of Protomelas taeniolatus I beleive you are 100% Correct. It appears to be a female Red Empress! :thumb:


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

So Pic 1 is most definitely Blue Zebra's I am almost 100% Confident after google searching a couple hundred images and Believe the 2nd to be a Red Empress...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Scooby01 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Some type of Protomelas taeniolatus.
> ...


How big is this buttekoferi?


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Scooby01 said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


Almost 8 inches. I was told if aggression ever does become a factor that over stocking the tank may be a solution as well as the lady at my LFS Said she would take it off my hands if it ever did get out of hand. Sorry if my previous message seemed rude but a lot of people keep stating that "blah blah blah he's going to eat the other fish" Fortunately this is not true. Don't believe everything the internet says. I've been told by a few people who've stocked africans for many years that my tilapia will be just fine.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow...you have an 8" butterkoferi plus all those other fish listed, in a 90gal tank? How long have you had this tank set up?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sometimes females are less aggressive, perhaps you are lucky in that regards. Of course, I've heard this story before, only to have the owner of the tank come home one day and have most or all of his/her fish wiped out.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> Wow...you have an 8" butterkoferi plus all those other fish listed, in a 90gal tank? How long have you had this tank set up?


I have personally had it for 3 weeks but the gentleman before me has had it for 2 years. Same Setup except I just added 2 electric blue johanni's and 2 red jewels over the weekend.

I understand other people have had the issue but other's have succesfully kept them with no issues.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Scooby,

Everyone who has told you about the butti has been trying to help avert immenent disaster. Certainly almost any mixture of fish can possibly coexist at least temporarily. But the message is that butti's are known to reach around 15" (at least for males). And they are known to (usually) be very aggressive. I would certainly keep a very close eye on it because as Fogelhund mentioned, one day everything will probably change drastically.


----------

